# Availed Amnesty for my family and got life time ban



## avijee (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,
My family (wife and 3 kids) overstayed in Dubai. Eventually when Amnesty was announced in December last year, we availed this facility on the basis of assurance given by immigration authorities that there is no life ban, but you have to exit the country and then visa can be obtained with in 2 to 3 days after exit.

Finally they exit the country in Jan 2013 and thereafter when I went to apply for their new visas on my sponsorship (they were on husband/father sponsorship earlier), I came to know that there is a life ban on my wife, but not on my kids. I requested the to at least issue visas for my kids but they again refused stating that children less than 18 years of age cannot get visa without mother. 

Henceforth I seek help from experts here to guide me what is the best possible way to get this ban removed legally.

Looking forward for a positive responses.

Thanks.


----------



## kappen79 (May 17, 2013)

You can visit the immigration office and request them to remove the ban on your wife. Normally the officers with Green shirt in the immigration are very helpful


----------



## fiahmad (Jul 16, 2013)

hi

i am facing same problem, do you get solution for this, ban removed or not? someone told me to go immigration and they will remove the ban but you have to pay the fine. is it true?
if you get solution please guide me also.


----------

